# Corsair HX620 defekt ?



## Batrachos09 (27. Oktober 2009)

guten abend !

habe pc von - übertaktetem - q6600 auf - übertakteten - q9650 aufgerüstet; seitdem schließt sich prime95 beim torture test zeitweise von selbst.

bei everest werden mir unter "Sensoren" auf der +12V Schiene 11,73 (unter Last 11,64) angezeigt; die -12Volt Schiene zeigt -16,xx an. die anderen werte sind ok.

ist mein corsair hx620 defekt oder zu schwach für mein system

q9650 @ 3,8ghz/1,296Volt unter last
ep45-ds3-R
gtx285 @ 750/1720/1450 (1,22V)

ist es egal, welche anschlüsse am netzteil zb für grafikkarte verwendet werden ?


danke und fg


----------



## AlterKadaver (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

das NT ist definitiv nicht zu schwach für dein System..



Batrachos09 schrieb:


> ist es egal, welche anschlüsse am netzteil zb für grafikkarte verwendet werden ?



Wie meinst du das denn genau? Du hast ja mehrere Anschlüsse für die PCIe-Kabel.. welchen du nimmst ist vollkommen egal. Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Werte liegen absolut im Rahmen und das NT ist sicherlich "stark" genug für das System. Die -12V Schiene ist zudem uninteressant - die gibt es nicht mehr, da sie aus den ATX Spezifikationen herausgefallen ist bzw. nicht mehr verwendet wird.

Die GraKa wird über die PCIe Anschlüsse angeschlossen - da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

Bios ist aktuell?
Wie schaut es denn in unübertaktetem Zustand aus?
Der Speicher ist mit Memtest auf ok getestet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2009)

Zu den Spannungen:
Hast du die mit einem Multimeter überprüft?

€dit: gerad erst gesehen:


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die Werte liegen absolut im Rahmen und das NT ist sicherlich "stark" genug für das System. Die -12V Schiene ist zudem uninteressant - die gibt es nicht mehr, da sie aus den ATX Spezifikationen herausgefallen ist bzw. nicht mehr verwendet wird.



Das entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, die -12V Leitung ist immer noch vorhanden, meist ist sie blau.
Du hast das mit der -5V Leitung verwechselt, die in der Tat nicht mehr vorhanden ist (und früher mal weiß war).

Dennoch: er sollte das ganze mit einem Multimeter überprüfen, da die Monitoringbausteine gern etwas daneben sein können.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2009)

Yepp und sorry - ich meine natürlich die - 5V Leitung und hab da etwas vorschnell geantwortet. 

Merci fürs "aufmerksam machen"


----------



## Batrachos09 (29. Oktober 2009)

danke für die vielen antworten; es wundert mich nur, dass sich prime erst von selbst schließt seit dem prozessorwechsel.


das corsair hat ja ein modulares kabelsystem... aber ich kann die stromstecker von der graka überall am netzteil anschgließen, oder macht es einen unterschied ? 


eins hab ich vergessen: 

beim ersten zusammenbau hab ich bei der alten 8800gt den stromstecker falsch (!) angesteckt (ich weiss, die sind grds. verpolungssicher, war dieser aber nicht...hab seit 1998 mehrere pc zusammengebaut) beim ersten start hat der rechner zu rauchen begonnen (richtig zu rauchen...) hab das erst nach ca. 30 sekunden bemerkt, abgeschaltet und pc geöffnet:  das grafikkarten-stromkabel bzw. dessen isolierung verbrannt... und der stecker mit der graka geschmolzen... mühsam getrennt... aber graka und mainboard funktionieren heute noch in anderem rechner... kann dieser vorfall evt. das netzteil beschädigt haben ?

danke und fg


----------



## Cr@zed^ (29. Oktober 2009)

Batrachos09 schrieb:


> ... beim ersten start hat der rechner zu rauchen begonnen (richtig zu rauchen...) hab das erst nach ca. 30 sekunden bemerkt, abgeschaltet und pc geöffnet:  das grafikkarten-stromkabel bzw. dessen isolierung verbrannt... und der stecker mit der graka geschmolzen... mühsam getrennt... aber graka und mainboard funktionieren heute noch in anderem rechner... kann dieser vorfall evt. das netzteil beschädigt haben ?...



Nene du, da kann nix kaputt sein, funktioniert ja noch und ist völlig Normal das da was rauchte. ^^

Natürlich nicht!

Das was du da so beiläufig vergessen hast, ist die Hauptursache für dein Problem. Ob dein Mainboard und deine Grafikkate wirklich nix abbgekommen haben, vermag ich jetzt nicht zu beurteilen, aber ich schließe es nicht aus.
Das dein Netzteil dadurch einen weg hat ist mehr wie anzunehmen, ich würde es als "dumm gelaufen" abhaken und gegen ein neues ersetzen.


----------

